# Stealth Camper



## belbri (Feb 4, 2015)

A stealth camper is to me, a vehicle converted in such a manner as to appear invisible ie. in that no one would guess there are people asleep inside.
We have such a camper and I will freely admit that on occasions if we cannot find a rural site we do stay in places a motorhome would probably be challenged, The only giveaway in the Winter is the noise from the Eberspacher heater which on tickover just maintaining temperature is pretty quiet.
When wilding, normally one night, our aim is for discreet and considerate camping, trying to arrive late and leave early.
We enjoy exploring new places, in the last 3 years we have covered around 70,000 miles around the UK mostly weekends with occasional week (grandchildren permitting).
Occasionally when parked on a site we look briefly at the room and comfort in custom built motorhomes. Then we remember going up Hardnott Pass 1in3, Wrynose Pass or dropping down into Lynmouth maybe Lizard Point and averaging 40plus mpg, we wouldn't change anything.

What are your thoughts?

As you slide down the bannister of life may the splinters all face in the right direction.


----------



## Winker (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't feel the need to hide the fact that I'm asleep inside my legally parked vehicle


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 4, 2015)

Looked long and hard at both PVC's and C class motorhomes when I sold my newish caravan and 4 x 4.
Decided at my stage of life need all the comforts of home ie. Proper toilet, shower, proper bed and loads of space.
My motorhome suits my style of travelling but I often look at PVC's parked up in Town and village centres, something I cannot do which on occasions with my dodgy knees can be a problem.
Both have their good and bad points it just depends on what suits you best.


----------



## sak (Feb 4, 2015)

I looked at various campers and then decided what I wanted / needed was a stealth camper so I needed full size bed, being 6ft 4in , and a heater, so I bought a VW T5 van and insulated it ply lined and carpeted the walls and floor, bought a Cannons Forge full width bed and a Eberspacher heater kit that is fitted under the drivers seat and then a leisure battery with split charger under the passenger seat, 20.000 miles and 3 years later I still don't want to change my van.
 I use my gas camping stove to boil the kettle and to make the bacon sarnies, they taste better when cooked outside,  I feel a T5 is too small for a full conversion for me, but everyone to there own.
 I met an old guy in Castle Douglas last year who travels all over in his Bedford Rascal with his westie and he said it is the van keeping him alive, his wife has passed away, because he loves to meet with people and chat but if he was sitting at home watching the tv he would just fade away.
 Now that's what vans are about.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 5, 2015)

Winker said:


> I don't feel the need to hide the fact that I'm asleep inside my legally parked vehicle



So does a stealth camper have windows or is it like being in a prison cell with a skylight ?
I love Being in my motorhome looking at our beautiful landscape, couldn't imagine being in a van without a view apart fro the front cab windows, not my idea of motorhoming.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 5, 2015)

A couple of years ago we were going to Scarborough pulled in a lay-by and there was a couple of MHs staying the night one was an elderly man and his dog we got talking to him and he said the same his van gets him out and about as sak says that is what vans are for and hopefully that will be me and OH  :camper:


----------



## Winker (Feb 5, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> So does a stealth camper have windows or is it like being in a prison cell with a skylight ?
> I love Being in my motorhome looking at our beautiful landscape, couldn't imagine being in a van without a view apart fro the front cab windows, not my idea of motorhoming.



Wouldn't know as I don't have one. Why would you ask me?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 5, 2015)

We too like our comforts, shower bed space central heating etc, wouldn't like to stay in a small (stealthy) van, keep yourself legal and use common sense and no one will bother you, no need to be sneaky about it so to speak


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 5, 2015)

My van is I think a reasonable compromise between stealth and size, being a hi top and with just one extra window in the sliding side door.

Can fit anywhere except under height barriers, and has a separate loo cubicle and a built in galley, diesel heater.

Nice and comfy, you can access the galley and loo with standing space even with the bed made up, with loads of storage inside the living space and behind the rear doors.

No way is it everyones cup of tea (I  guess most MH owners wouldn't  be seen dead in my LDV) but does the job for us very nicely.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Feb 5, 2015)

My thoughts
You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.


----------



## sak (Feb 5, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> We too like our comforts, shower bed space central heating etc, wouldn't like to stay in a small (stealthy) van, keep yourself legal and use common sense and no one will bother you, no need to be sneaky about it so to speak



Wildcamping is illegal in England no matter what vehicle you have.


----------



## portiapug (Feb 5, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 5, 2015)

Stealth is all in the mind, all to do with your own anxieties.


----------



## ricc (Feb 5, 2015)

for me its practicalities and money

ive got a lwb semi high top mk5 transit  , use it for work,   takes under an hour to clear it out,  theres shelving behind the half height bulk head which will take the two burner gas hob ,porta potti slides underneath, throw in a couple of big bottles of water , and a double futon affair in the back and were good for a couple of summer nights.

some insulation would be nice and a window in the side door, but at the moment were both working, supervising elderly parents ,longer stays away arnt going to happen for a year or two .

total cost of van and the bits .. less than 1500.


when weve retired and got no family to look after  we may reasses.
but it will be some sort of self  conversion not a factory job . and no bigger than the transit , cos it just fits a standard car park space.   4wd is near the top of the non essential wish list.


----------



## John H (Feb 5, 2015)

sak said:


> Wildcamping is illegal in England no matter what vehicle you have.



Would you mind referring us to the legislation that you are relying on for that conclusion?


----------



## n brown (Feb 5, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.


those of us with indecent motorhomes would like to apologise for not being able to afford better.
sometimes i despair !


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 5, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.



Nothing like being blunt and straight to the point with your opinion !


----------



## hextal (Feb 5, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.



Alternatively, someone with some skill/talent looked at what was available commercially and thought I could do a better job, make it more suited to my needs and save money in the process.

Have you seen the quality of some of the commercial built motorhomes, it aint great?


----------



## sak (Feb 5, 2015)

John H said:


> Would you mind referring us to the legislation that you are relying on for that conclusion?



Just had a look on the internet and it states you have no legal right to camp anywhere in England without the landowners permission ( except Dartmoor common ) as every piece of land is owned by someone.
So if you have permission to camp surely it is not wild camping and if you have too many camping in the same spot you get into planning permission etc.
I obviously think you should be allowed to roam free and should be severely punished for littering etc.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 5, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.



I thought it was more about how much fun and enjoyment you have with it rather than the amount of money spent on your camper/ motorhome


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 5, 2015)

sak said:


> Wildcamping is illegal in England no matter what vehicle you have.



Then why join a wild camping forum if you think it is illegal ?


----------



## belbri (Feb 5, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> So does a stealth camper have windows or is it like being in a prison cell with a skylight ?
> I love Being in my motorhome looking at our beautiful landscape, couldn't imagine being in a van without a view apart fro the front cab windows, not my idea of motorhoming.



Our camper is a converted Peugeot 807 people carrier with windows all round. The electric sliding door windows and rear windows are limousine tinted, allowing us to see out without anyone able to see in, apart from a slight tint, we get the same view that you have, unless we put the lights on at night, in which case we put the blinds up. 
The car has comfortable seats which swivel to face the rear, cruise control, climate control, abs, esp, excellent performance and road holding allowing us to cruise at legal max in comfort and safety, also allowing us to go exploring down the narrowest of lanes and up the steepest hills, also able to turn at the end if necessary.
 On a business trip this week, drove from South Wales to Liverpool met a colleague then to Sheffield, night in hotel Sheffield then down to Birmingham, dropped colleague off, home to South wales total 450 miles, on motorway with cruise set at 65 mph overall fuel consumption 45mpg. average speed 55mph, I aint going to complain at that.
We have a two burner hob and sink unit built in, a 6ft bed with spring interior mattress which is not the widest but my wife and I get a fantastic nights sleep, Eberspatcher heater, 16" TV with DVD player, toilet etc. 
If we want the weather we go abroad, if we want comfort we go to a good hotel. very little in life gives us everything we desire, life is mostly a compromise. Decide what you want, add the pluses and minuses, if the pluses have it, GO FOR IT, but don't assume other people's criteria will be the same as yours or patronise them for it


----------



## belbri (Feb 5, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.



I bet you turn green with envy in your £50,000 motorhome when someone turns up with an £80,000 unit.

Quality and pleasure is what life is about.

Some people know the cost of everything and the value of nothing


----------



## sak (Feb 5, 2015)

helen262 said:


> Then why join a wild camping forum if you think it is illegal ?



Joining a wild camping forum is legal.


----------



## hextal (Feb 5, 2015)

belbri said:


> I bet you turn green with envy in your £50,000 motorhome when someone turns up with an £80,000 unit.



Or, worse still, an identical motorhome, but..... with even more optional extras.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 5, 2015)

Decent panel van is more then £50000.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 5, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.



Well, aren't you just a delight!

I bet you're a lovely person to have a conversation with!  Elitist much?

I hope you enjoy yourself while you're looking down your nose at us poor peasants, as its a pretty shoddy way to get your jollies, sunshine!

Edit.  I wonder if it annoys oldpolicehouse that people with cheap van conversions can share the same places, views and experiences as they can in their nice expensive MH, and would prefer it if we were made to just go to "3rd class" places so they don't have to risk rubbing shoulder and slumming it with the likes of me?

But, seeing as OPH is too tight with all his wonga to become a Full Member, I dare say he'll never have the pleasure of my company anytime soon anyhow.  That'll suit both of us nicely.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 5, 2015)

sak said:


> Joining a wild camping forum is legal.



but if wild camping is ilegal then you are being part of a group that are breaking the law,
being friends with drug dealers or bank robbers would not be ilegal,but i would not hang around people like this.
does anyone know of a case where someone has been prosecuted for wild camping ?


----------



## hextal (Feb 5, 2015)

My understanding - quite likely flawed on this one - is that there isn't a law specifically banning it, there is just not a law allowing it.  As such, you would 'technically' need to seek the permission of the land-owner.  However, when it comes to public/council owned areas it's a tad more grey.  I think the council have/can erect height barriers (to physically stop larger vehicles) and also place prohibition notices at specific locations (though the legality of these seems equally murky - so Temporary Orders having expired, some signs not related to either temporary or permanent orders etc).

I suspect that the worst that would happen would be that you were asked to move on.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 5, 2015)

mark61 said:


> Decent panel van is more then £50000.



When I was looking before I decided between PVC's and a C class some of the PVC's's had what I have in my motorhome and more !

I'm still on the fence whether I made the correct decision going for the C class, time will tell and I may well change to a PVC in the future.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 5, 2015)

My van is a stealth camper, a self converted hi roof lwb transit. I bought it to convert to my needs specifically after looking at various coach builts which would not accomodate the large cage I have for my 2 dogs. 

I have an anxiety disorder and, as a single woman with no close family to help or rescue me in the event of any problems, I prefer to be away from people, or if in an urban or less remote area, to be unobtrusive. I often park up overnight on industrial estates, or with truckers in laybys etc where no one bats an eyelid at a white transit parked up. I can relax knowing that no one knows I'm inside (i have no windows except a rooflight and have blackout curtain between cab and back) - it works for me but wouldn't suit everyone.

Being on a low income, I have to make do and mend so I know people do look down on my scruffy van, with an interior like a car boot sale, but it's either that or nothing.

I am thinking about having a window put in the side sliding door but it depends on £££ and it would have to be blackened. It would only really be to be able to see who is knocking on the van door, although I am considering putting in a door spyhole instead. I am also thinking of putting in another rooflight as it can be quite dark inside the van on gloomy days with the door closed. I'm actually considering fitting an old washing machine door on the roof as a rooflight - as they are often quite deep, it would project above the roof by several inches which, with a mirror on an extendable pointer, would allow a 360' field of vision  :idea:

As for missing out on the views, I prefer to sit outside or in the open doorway with a morning coffee than see them through a window.

We all have different wants and needs, circumstances, finances, hobbies, skills and abilities and our vans reflect that. That's what makes meets so interesting, such a wide range of vans, and you find yourself talking to and getting on really well with people that you perhaps would never think of becoming friendly with because their lives are so different to yours, and like it or not, we all form our own prejudgements on people depending on how they look within the first few seconds, and this can prevent us from getting to know someone. 

As for wild camping being illegal because it says so on the internet... well, somewhere on the internet it says I'm 5 ft 10, size 10, with long blonde hair and a G cup bra size. Doesn't mean it's true. Although I would have soooooooo much fun if it was :raofl::fun:


----------



## sak (Feb 5, 2015)

Done a bit more digging while on my break and now I have read that wild camping isn't illegal but trespass is and is a civil offence punishable by law, so that contradicts things a bit.
Anyway I was wrong, am I the first person to admit this on here, so please stone me in the Station Inn car park but don't remove any stones from the walls because that is against the countryside code or the highway code or some other code or will let the sheep out, anyway just had the van in for a service so it is going somewhere on Saturday be it legal or not.
And who called them stealth campers anyway, it wasn't me but if you want someone to blame .......


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 5, 2015)

sak said:


> Done a bit more digging while on my break and now I have read that wild camping isn't illegal but trespass is and is a civil offence punishable by law, so that contradicts things a bit.
> Anyway I was wrong, am I the first person to admit this on here, so please stone me in the Station Inn car park but don't remove any stones from the walls because that is against the countryside code or the highway code or some other code or will let the sheep out, anyway just had the van in for a service so it is going somewhere on Saturday be it legal or not.
> And who called them stealth campers anyway, it wasn't me but if you want someone to blame .......



Good for you, you may not be the first to say you were wrong, but you're certainly in a very small minority who are able to do that, and I respect that.


----------



## portiapug (Feb 5, 2015)

sak said:


> Joining a wild camping forum is legal.



As long as you are allowed to post if you are a free member? 

I bet you wish you could take that statement back sak. :lol-061:


----------



## camping_gaz (Feb 5, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> When I was looking before I decided between PVC's and a C class some of the PVC's's had what I have in my motorhome and more !
> 
> I'm still on the fence whether I made the correct decision going for the C class, time will tell and I may well change to a PVC in the future.



less chance of leaks/damp ingress on a pvc, and easer parking, sadly at the mo i cant afford either


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 5, 2015)

camping_gaz said:


> less chance of leaks/damp ingress on a pvc, and easer parking, sadly at the mo i cant afford either



This is why some people go down the self-build van-conversion route I suppose (while some do it cos they want to build their own too).

I went 50:50 I suppose - I got a van that had had a lot of the work and all the main bits sourced (it was converted as a 'Motocross' van initially so it had lots of space given over to carrying a 250cc 'Crosser) and then I altered and tinkered quite a bit to change it to suit our needs as well as tidying it up a bit.

I know there's people who have sorted vans for less than mine stands me, but I can't complain at what I've got for the spend.

It is possible to get yourself a camper without a huge budget thats very useable and comfortable - just dont expect it to be rolling Hilton for B&B money!


----------



## sak (Feb 5, 2015)

portiapug said:


> As long as you are allowed to post if you are a free member?
> 
> I bet you wish you could take that statement back sak. :lol-061:



Why would I want to take it back, the forum wouldn't exist if it was not for the full members, paying our subs might be why some members haven't got the £50k to buy a mobile house.


----------



## n brown (Feb 5, 2015)

i'm not  au fait with flimsies-what's a pvc ?


----------



## Winker (Feb 5, 2015)

I had a pvc van once,  1/32 scale.

 I think it was called an 'Airfix'?


----------



## CAL (Feb 5, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.


Please tell me you were just trying to wind people up with this statement ? If so it worked very well. 
Although looking at your profile - you don't have any at all - Free member since 2009 and nothing to describe yourself at all. That just seems weird to me.


----------



## caledonia (Feb 5, 2015)

Panel van conversion. Me thinks Mr Brown.


----------



## portiapug (Feb 5, 2015)

sak said:


> Why would I want to take it back, the forum wouldn't exist if it was not for the full members, paying our subs might be why some members haven't got the £50k to buy a mobile house.



So how do other forums exist?

You are too much of a newbie to know the history of this forum. For a long time members built up the poi knowledge base when it was a free forum. Members used to donate to Phil to help with the running costs.

Back then this forum was full of wildcampers, not loudmouths who pay a few quid and get instant knowledge of where to park up. Some of the most experienced wildies left the forum and went elsewhere. If I wanted a really comprehensive set of POI's, I can get them elsewhere for free. They are just as good as the ones on here, in fact most of them are the same ones that were the basis of these POI's.

I find my own overnight spots, so don't need the POI's ....... it's called 'experience'.

You probably have only been wilding a short time but seem to be a bit of a knowall with a high opinion of yourself.


----------



## n brown (Feb 5, 2015)

caledonia said:


> Panel van conversion. Me thinks Mr Brown.


 blimey,should have known that !


----------



## mark61 (Feb 5, 2015)

Who cares what other have, for whatever reason they have it, whether budget dictates or keeping up with the Joneses. I've been down some fairly tight roads/tracks, Wrynose Pass doesn't even register on the scale, whose been down these lanes before, a 7.5 tonner delivering coke and an old Hymer.


----------



## sak (Feb 5, 2015)

portiapug said:


> So how do other forums exist?
> 
> You are too much of a newbie to know the history of this forum. For a long time members built up the poi knowledge base when it was a free forum. Members used to donate to Phil to help with the running costs.
> 
> ...



Members used to donate to Phil to help with the running costs, but not you ?


----------



## blackbird100 (Feb 5, 2015)

*not so,not nice*



oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.



A bit off the nice side, oldpolicehouse :sucks: 

A good Deal of Members, and none members  cant afford 60 grand motorhomes, so have to make the best of what they can,and what they have

Our self build is more than comfortable, has Gas low systems, solar panels toilet,shower,  triple battery sytems ,fridge Micro wave, 6 foot bed,fully winterised and many many other things which exspensive motorhomes dont have. It cost me 3 months work, I also enjoyed  working on it.
Best of all it cost us less than £2400 quid,from start to finish. its tidy and sitting here in the algarve on a campsite, with many other  expensive, and self build motorhomes, stealths, with all sorts, of people getting on with each other.

So Slagging down people cause they cant go out and buy a m/h or camper for big bucks, is not good, 

Quote (You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome ) unquote

Ps, last time I looked Full membership was around £18, if you can afford a decent motorhome this should be peanuts to you,:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053: Stump up I dare you


----------



## CAL (Feb 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> i'm not  au fait with flimsies-what's a pvc ?


Ann Summers into your browser, PVC in the search box sit back and be enlightened. Just wonder if the bondage tape would be better than Gaffa tape on van leaks ?


----------



## portiapug (Feb 5, 2015)

sak said:


> Members used to donate to Phil to help with the running costs, but not you ?



Go back and read the post again.

Gawd, if your brain was made of dynamite, there would not be enough to blow your cap off. :lol-049:


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh dear. I seem to have ruffled the feathers of some poor people with home made campervans.


----------



## Winker (Feb 5, 2015)

mark61 said:


> Who cares what other have, for whatever reason they have it, whether budget dictates or keeping up with the Joneses. I've been down some fairly tight roads/tracks, Wrynose Pass doesn't even register on the scale, whose been down these lanes before,* a 7.5 tonner delivering coke* and an old Hymer.



Now THAT is a serious addiction!!!  Take 5 million lines boy!


----------



## sak (Feb 5, 2015)

portiapug said:


> Go back and read the post again.
> 
> Gawd, if your brain was made of dynamite, there would not be enough to blow your cap off. :lol-049:



Your post just waffles on about how many years ago people kept a log of wild camping spots and you assume that I use the POI's I never mentioned them and who said I joined only to use the POI's ? just you assuming yet again.


----------



## Debs (Feb 5, 2015)

whitevanwoman said:


> My van is a stealth camper, a self converted hi roof lwb transit. I bought it to convert to my needs specifically after looking at various coach builts which would not accomodate the large cage I have for my 2 dogs.
> 
> I have an anxiety disorder and, as a single woman with no close family to help or rescue me in the event of any problems, I prefer to be away from people, or if in an urban or less remote area, to be unobtrusive. I often park up overnight on industrial estates, or with truckers in laybys etc where no one bats an eyelid at a white transit parked up. I can relax knowing that no one knows I'm inside (i have no windows except a rooflight and have blackout curtain between cab and back) - it works for me but wouldn't suit everyone.
> 
> ...



If you park near a tree, I might be able to shimmy up and look down on your van, then I could put my van there and its your turn up the tree to look down on my van. Afterwards we could form the looking down on vans appreciation society! :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## n brown (Feb 5, 2015)

CAL said:


> Ann Summers into your browser, PVC in the search box sit back and be enlightened. Just wonder if the bondage tape would be better than Gaffa tape on van leaks ?


 i'm knot into bondage tapes


----------



## pughed2 (Feb 5, 2015)

*why do you need stealth? please*

I have the trigano tribute 2004 and been full timing for 18 months.......as long as its taxed you can park (safely and legally) anywhere in the eu.......I usually choose where I have a fabulous view, such as around the alps, and never had any problems yet........all police encountered in eu or uk will help and assist whenever, especially if you happen to get a local complaining.......whats the stealth for? I not sen a van I would be ashamed of yet.......steve bristol.


----------



## CAL (Feb 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> i'm knot into bondage tapes


Me neither, more ropes and sheets, maybe a few chains depending on the load size.


----------



## n brown (Feb 5, 2015)

Debs said:


> If you park near a tree, I might be able to shimmy up and look down on your van, then I could put my van there and its your turn up the tree to look down on my van. Afterwards we could form the looking down on vans appreciation society! :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


this sketch could fit with a bit of a re-write https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2k1iRD2f-c


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 5, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Oh dear. I seem to have ruffled the feathers of some poor people with home made campervans.



S'ok.  I'm sure there are plenty of van conversions out there with the sheer effrontery to park next to your MH and  make you feel that the tone has been lowered and the neighbourhood shot to hell :lol-053:.

They'll probably be really nice folk, but you'll never know as you'll be far too busy wrinkling your nose in distaste at them being 'poor' to find out eh?

My feathers aren't really ruffled - you're the one with the problem, not I.

I have 2 words for you, (no, not THOSE two) that you should seriously consider for your own well-being.

They are "Seek Help".


----------



## Deadsfo (Feb 5, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.



Theres no shame in not being able to afford what you call a 'decent' motorhome ,if its well used,  appreciated and does the job to the op's satisfaction jts job done. Many people enjoy motor homing who dont have buckets of cash,and snobbish outdated views like yours are just plain dumb !!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 6, 2015)

Debs said:


> If you park near a tree, I might be able to shimmy up and look down on your van, then I could put my van there and its your turn up the tree to look down on my van. Afterwards we could form the looking down on vans appreciation society! :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



ha ha :lol-053:  It could quite easily be arranged, we're nearly neighbours, I live not too far from J38, M6 and I've been promising to visit a friend in Carlisle for ages...


----------



## jeanette (Feb 6, 2015)

The first camper van we had was a one where you had to make the bed up separate loo with shower with kitchen at the back that had a sliding door at the side it was a ford transit trouble was it hardly had any room when the bed was made up so we bought a Talbot again had to make the bed up and still no room or very little! So we looked about until we found this one (Eldis) with bed spot so we did not have to put bed up and love it  as it has loads of room and guess what still have to make bed up I cant sleep up in the fixed bed  even with the bed down there is still loads of room. we don't have loads of money we don't have a brand new MH it is used but loved we can sit in comfort  No matter what van you have if it is what you want and it does the job for you all well and good. As for me I will talk to anyone whether their van is new or not it should not make any difference.:sad::rolleyes2:


----------



## Winker (Feb 6, 2015)

pughed2 said:


> I have the trigano tribute 2004 and been full timing for 18 months.......as long as its taxed you can park (safely and legally) anywhere in the eu.......I usually choose where I have a fabulous view, such as around the alps, and never had any problems yet........all police encountered in eu or uk will help and assist whenever, especially if you happen to get a local complaining.......whats the stealth for? I not sen a van I would be ashamed of yet.......steve bristol.



Pretty much what I said mate. 

I park legally and I expect/demand to be left to do as I want within the bounds of legality. 

Feckorf with cowtowing to those who pretend to know the law!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 6, 2015)

Deadsfo said:


> Theres no shame in not being able to afford what you call a 'decent' motorhome ,if its well used,  appreciated and does the job to the op's satisfaction jts job done. Many people enjoy motor homing who dont have buckets of cash,and snobbish outdated views like yours are just plain dumb !!



People can and will think what, and how they will.
I wouldn't  usually have bothered to respond to such a comment, except.....
This person didnt just THINK, but went out of their way WRITE it, just in order to act all superior, disparaging and plain rude to people he does not know, on the apparant basis that he feels in a position to do so.

Totally unnecessary and self-indulgent behaviour.
I imagine the sort of person who'd post that would be the same kind of unpleasant bully who would be rude to a waitress or a shop assistant, just because they can (something that has always disgusted me whenever I've witnessed the practice).

It would be nice to think that on reflection OPH would regret what was posted and reconsider his position.  Sadly his 2nd post in reference to his original makes it plain that he has not.  The inference seems to be that people dont count unless they have material wealth enough.

If you need to get your jollies the way OPH does, then its fair enough to express your own about that IMO.

So Im acting all morally superior while he can be financially superior :dance:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 6, 2015)

sak said:


> Wildcamping is illegal in England no matter what vehicle you have.



Talking shite I think


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Nothing like being blunt and straight to the point with your opinion !



Yes, was a bit harsh wasn't it


----------



## John H (Feb 6, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Talking shite I think



To be fair, he did later admit his mistake in post no. 32 so I don't think there is any call for your reaction.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Feb 6, 2015)

GRWXJR said:


> S'ok.  I'm sure there are plenty of van conversions out there with the sheer effrontery to park next to your MH and  make you feel that the tone has been lowered and the neighbourhood shot to hell :lol-053:.
> 
> They'll probably be really nice folk, but you'll never know as you'll be far too busy wrinkling your nose in distaste at them being 'poor' to find out eh?
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'm sure you mean well but I won't be seeking help from poor people and I won't be seeking the friendship of nice people who skulk about in home made stealth vans


----------



## Norm De Plume (Feb 6, 2015)

I love a forum that has an ignore list and crusty purple police helmet has just made it onto mine


----------



## belbri (Feb 6, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Thanks. I'm sure you mean well but I won't be seeking help from poor people and I won't be seeking the friendship of nice people who skulk about in home made stealth vans



With an attitude like yours you are unlikely to be offered help or friendship from most people.



             Noah's Arc was built (home made) by amateurs, the Titanic was built by professionals,


----------



## splitty67 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just had a sneaky peek at OPH's profile where we're told that 'Oldpolicehouse hasn't made any friends yet', can't imagine why though, he sounds like a real barrel of laughs.......from another self-builder.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 6, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Thanks. I'm sure you mean well but I won't be seeking help from poor people and I won't be seeking the friendship of nice people who skulk about in home made stealth vans



You're welcome!  I might point out that the 'help' I meant was of the professional psychiatric kind (hey look on the bright side - you can afford to go Private :banana: !).

Does that posh MH of yours have some kind of sophisticated Periscope arrangement by the way?

Only I'm wondering....

How do you manage to see out of the window and drive it when you have your head stuck so far up your own ar$e?

I'd would say "goodbye, and have a nice life" at this point, except with a personality like yours, and despite your money and lifestyle I really don't think you know how to.

You are however, excellent at alienating yourself from decent people (I feel sure not just from those of us who 'skulk about in home made stealth vans' either).


----------



## Robmac (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmm, keyboard warrior, with delusions of superiority and wealth.

I bet he's a hit with the girls!


----------



## spigot (Feb 6, 2015)

Deadsfo said:


> Theres no shame in not being able to afford what you call a 'decent' motorhome ,if its well used,  appreciated and does the job to the op's satisfaction jts job done. Many people enjoy motor homing who dont have buckets of cash,and snobbish outdated views like yours are just plain dumb !!



I quite agree, this 'Van Snobbery' is pathetic.

I've been around a long time (too long) & the nicest, friendliest & most interesting people I've met wilding, or at meets, are the ones with the older, more affordable & scruffiest vans.

There are many exceptions of course, but I think, that in the main, the "My van is better than yours" brigade normally inhabit campsites.

# c


----------



## mark61 (Feb 6, 2015)

Could have been a joke, not a particularly good one, but nevertheless. His comment went straight in one eye and out the other.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 6, 2015)

My posts to the delight that is OPH were tongue-in-cheek.

I reckon anyone who has that kind of attitude and willingness to stir the pot will have a pretty thick skin, and also has to expect some kind of response.

Either he'll be affronted by the sheer gall of "the peasants are revolting", or he'll be enjoying trying to get under the skin of people just for kicks.

C'est la vie.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 6, 2015)

John H said:


> To be fair, he did later admit his mistake in post no. 32 so I don't think there is any call for your reaction.



Yes while I agree he did later admit his mistake ( thankyou for pointing that out ) he was at the time of writing it    Talking shite.  Thankyou Johnboy


----------



## drewdt3 (Feb 6, 2015)

I can see this thread turning into all people with decent vans are w&&^%$.

Just for the record we have met some cracking people on our travels with beautiful vans and some with pieces of s@%t that I wouldn't put my dog in. I love the comfort that my van gives us and for that we have worked very hard over the last few decades to afford it. Having said that I would love to have a go at a self build as that is the sort of thing that floats my boat. 
When all said and done, whatever you're in, it's all about getting out there and enjoying it.

Drew


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 6, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Hmm, keyboard warrior, with delusions of superiority and wealth.
> 
> I bet he's a hit with the girls!



He should be being as he is just a big nob


----------



## n brown (Feb 6, 2015)

that tickled me ! [no not the nob ! ]
i read that in a Bristol accent and it was Vicky Pollard !


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 6, 2015)

drewdt3 said:


> I can see this thread turning into all people with decent vans are w&&^%$.
> 
> Just for the record we have met some cracking people on our travels with beautiful vans and some with pieces of s@%t that I wouldn't put my dog in. I love the comfort that my van gives us and for that we have worked very hard over the last few decades to afford it. Having said that I would love to have a go at a self build as that is the sort of thing that floats my boat.
> When all said and done, whatever you're in, it's all about getting out there and enjoying it.
> ...



From my perspective, if people are in a position to afford a nice big MH (or whatever) and that is what they want are happy then thats fine by me.  I don't suffer from the 'green-eyed monster' and wouldn't make the leap you express concern about, and I don't think I'd be unusual in that.

You meet good people and not-so-good people with many different backgrounds, histories and demographics - you cannot pigeonhole everyone by their financial status, education level etc. etc. etc.  - this is what after all poor old OPH simply doesn't get, and fails to realise is missing out on.

I'm fairly sure I don't fit a stereotype very well, and I don't expect anyone else to either.


----------



## gc1874 (Feb 6, 2015)

What a thread! As someone with a lowly converted panel van it could be quite easy to take offence, however we chose our little VW because not only do we enjoy being away from it all we also enjoy attending various VW shows and music festivals. Everybody is different and that's what makes this forum great. One thing for certain though is I would rather read the common sense views  of whitevanwoman than the pompous drivel of oldpolicehouse!


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 6, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.



Well I happen to like my sows ear and I'm happy as a pig in sh!t when I'm out in it.


----------



## spigot (Feb 6, 2015)

Well said Annie girl.

One of the nicest guys on this forum has a van that cost him all of 400 quid.

Also, another really great bloke who is absolutely loaded & has a serious money gin palace, helped me carry water to my humble van.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 6, 2015)

Debs said:


> If you park near a tree, I might be able to shimmy up and look down on your van, then I could put my van there and its your turn up the tree to look down on my van. Afterwards we could form the looking down on vans appreciation society! :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


Be carefull Debs the thought of you two ladies shimmying up and down trees will get some raised temperatures from some of the men on here.  :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 6, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Hmm, keyboard warrior, with delusions of superiority and wealth.
> 
> I bet he's a hit with the girls!



Typo error Rob surely should say  bet the girls would love to hit him.


----------



## sak (Feb 6, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Yes while I agree he did later admit his mistake ( thankyou for pointing that out ) he was at the time of writing it    Talking shite.  Thankyou Johnboy



So wild camping is not against the law but camping wild without the land owners permission is trespass which is an offence.


----------



## belbri (Feb 6, 2015)

GRWXJR said:


> My posts to the delight that is OPH were tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> I reckon anyone who has that kind of attitude and willingness to stir the pot will have a pretty thick skin, and also has to expect some kind of response.
> 
> ...



I am inclined to agree with you, however I cannot reconcile that with him failing to pay £18..00 subscription to support the club.
If  everyone failed to pay and the club ceased for lack of funds, how would he broadcast his   "wafts of sh1t"     sorry   shafts of wit.
My 96 year old father in law has a saying, he would skin a fart for a penny then try and sell you the skin back for a halfpenny

I personally prefer to imagine him turning the gas off when he turns his bacon over


----------



## John H (Feb 6, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Yes while I agree he did later admit his mistake ( thankyou for pointing that out ) he was at the time of writing it    Talking shite.  Thankyou Johnboy



His apology actually came before your denigration of him, so I still think your reply was uncalled for.


----------



## Sky (Feb 6, 2015)

sak said:


> So wild camping is not against the law but camping wild without the land owners permission is trespass which is an offence.



Trespass is a tricky one. In itself, it's pretty harmless and you would have to be very unlucky to to be punished. However, if there are a group of you or you were to do any damage, then you can get into problems. 

Take a look at this (sorry can't make link as I'm on my phone):

http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/trespass_and_nuisance_on_land/


----------



## Caz (Feb 6, 2015)

I am full of admiration for the folks who build their own vans - stealth or not - and I only wish I could build my own. I'd love a silk purse made out of a sow's ear, I'm sure it would be much nicer to look at and more fun to drive than the box on wheels I currently have.

I don't "wild camp" - if I want to "camp" then I go to a campsite. On the other hand, if I want to park somewhere for the night and have a sleep then I do.


----------



## Debs (Feb 6, 2015)

whitevanwoman said:


> ha ha :lol-053:  It could quite easily be arranged, we're nearly neighbours, I live not too far from J38, M6 and I've been promising to visit a friend in Carlisle for ages...



Is that legal, living not far from J38? :wave::wacko:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 6, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Be carefull Debs the thought of you two ladies shimmying up and down trees will get some raised temperatures from some of the men on here.  :lol-049::lol-049:



Don't you start Annie, I've seen you shimmying at St. Andrews mind lol


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 6, 2015)

John H said:


> His apology actually came before your denigration of him, so I still think your reply was uncalled for.



While I accept that you can't accept my opinion john I didn't read any more of his posts on the merit of his first post, what you need to do is accept that I along with many others who may or may not have posted what they think about his first post still think they were talking shite. Ps "denigration" not defaming them just stating fact, anyway you would know all about that wouldn't you ? bit of pot calling kettle is it not  ?


----------



## Norm De Plume (Feb 6, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> While I accept that you can't accept my opinion john I didn't read any more of his posts on the merit of his first post



You do know how real life works don't you? 

Right now I think you're being a bit of a twonk, but I'll still read your replies because I understand that you might come round and demonstrate that you're a decent chap. 

Maybe you could extend that to sak, who has had the decency to come back and admit that first impressions were wrong and who will probably be a better contributor to the wildcamping community because sak went looking and actually did some research, rather than just jumping to conclusions.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 6, 2015)

Debs said:


> Is that legal, living not far from J38? :wave::wacko:



Dunno, but even the police don't come round here any more.

Worryingly, we do have an Old Police House in our village :scared:


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 6, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Don't you start Annie, I've seen you shimmying at St. Andrews mind lol


Not sure that was shimmying probably toilet duties commonly known as crap wilding sorry meant to say wild crapping, :scared::scared::scared: were you peeping  going to call you Tom from now on. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: and staying on topic it was stealth crapping.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 6, 2015)

*What aabout this for a PVC?*

Senzati The world


----------



## Firefox (Feb 7, 2015)

whitevanwoman said:


> Dunno, but even the police don't come round here any more.
> 
> Worryingly, we do have an Old Police House in our village :scared:



I have to concur that Old Police Houses can indeed be worrying!


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Feb 7, 2015)

Don't you just love a wind up.
The poor people one is one of my favourites. Used it a few times but it still gets results.Smelly French one was another good one.
Thing is.Those that suss its a wind up might have a little titter. For those that don't it gives them the opportunity to take the moral high ground and feel all superior which makes them and the bandwagon jumpers feel better. Every ones a winner. I provide this service free. I know it's offensive to the poor but nearly all jokes offensive to somebody.
Off now to an expensive Austrian ski resort for 3 weeks. I know some of you will hope I break my neck.I don't even mind if you WRITE IT DOWN.


----------



## John H (Feb 7, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> While I accept that you can't accept my opinion john I didn't read any more of his posts on the merit of his first post, what you need to do is accept that I along with many others who may or may not have posted what they think about his first post still think they were talking shite. Ps "denigration" not defaming them just stating fact, anyway you would know all about that wouldn't you ? bit of pot calling kettle is it not  ?



You really are a bit of a prat aren't you? That, by the way, IS intended as a personal insult - something I don't often engage in. This has nothing whatever to do with not accepting your opinion; it is about you insulting someone who made an honest mistake and then corrected it. Sak clearly has an open mind; you don't appear to have one at all (another insult!).


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> My thoughts
> You have attempted to make a silk purse out of a sows ear because you can't afford a decent motorhome.



whats wrong with my ex library bus conversion or am i reading into this to much.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 7, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> whats wrong with my ex library bus conversion or am i reading into this to much.



Boom, Boom!


----------



## Robmac (Feb 7, 2015)

GRWXJR said:


> Boom, Boom!



Glad you put that. It went straight over my head this morning!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 7, 2015)

campervanannie said:


> Well I happen to like my sows ear and I'm happy as a pig in sh!t when I'm out in it.



hi annie if i ever bump into you please dont sh one t on the nice black and red pinstrip seats i have in my van.:lol-049::lol-049::wave:


----------



## antiqueman (Feb 7, 2015)

n brown said:


> blimey,should have known that !



I had no idea either then again I am same with most abbreviations if that is what they are


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 7, 2015)

John H said:


> You really are a bit of a prat aren't you? That, by the way, IS intended as a personal insult - something I don't often engage in. This has nothing whatever to do with not accepting your opinion; it is about you insulting someone who made an honest mistake and then corrected it. Sak clearly has an open mind; you don't appear to have one at all (another insult!).



How the Fek did you work out I've not got an open mind ? I read your drivel on here from time to time so I must have an open mind lol ps sticks and stones smart arse or is that the only thing you didn't learn at school ?:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053: he he he


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 7, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Don't you just love a wind up.
> The poor people one is one of my favourites. Used it a few times but it still gets results.Smelly French one was another good one.
> Thing is.Those that suss its a wind up might have a little titter. For those that don't it gives them the opportunity to take the moral high ground and feel all superior which makes them and the bandwagon jumpers feel better. Every ones a winner. I provide this service free. I know it's offensive to the poor but nearly all jokes offensive to somebody.
> Off now to an expensive Austrian ski resort for 3 weeks. I know some of you will hope I break my neck.I don't even mind if you WRITE IT DOWN.



Do you, by any chance, vote Tory?


----------



## lincs1963 (Feb 8, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Don't you just love a wind up.
> The poor people one is one of my favourites. Used it a few times but it still gets results.Smelly French one was another good one.
> Thing is.Those that suss its a wind up might have a little titter. For those that don't it gives them the opportunity to take the moral high ground and feel all superior which makes them and the bandwagon jumpers feel better. Every ones a winner. I provide this service free. I know it's offensive to the poor but nearly all jokes offensive to somebody.
> Off now to an expensive Austrian ski resort for 3 weeks. I know some of you will hope I break my neck.I don't even mind if you WRITE IT DOWN.



Backpedalling?


----------



## Robmac (Feb 8, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Don't you just love a wind up.
> The poor people one is one of my favourites. Used it a few times but it still gets results.Smelly French one was another good one.
> Thing is.Those that suss its a wind up might have a little titter. For those that don't it gives them the opportunity to take the moral high ground and feel all superior which makes them and the bandwagon jumpers feel better. Every ones a winner. I provide this service free. I know it's offensive to the poor but nearly all jokes offensive to somebody.
> Off now to an expensive Austrian ski resort for 3 weeks. I know some of you will hope I break my neck.I don't even mind if you WRITE IT DOWN.



What a twat.

No offence.


----------



## outtolunch (Feb 8, 2015)

*oldpolicehouse and his van?*

I think I have found a picture of oldpolicehouse and his motorhome in his favourite wild camping spot 

it certainly is a flashy looking conversion


----------



## John H (Feb 8, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> How the Fek did you work out I've not got an open mind ? I read your drivel on here from time to time so I must have an open mind lol ps sticks and stones smart arse or is that the only thing you didn't learn at school ?:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053: he he he



Let me see now. Reads first post. Judges person by first post without bothering to ask question. Refuses to read any more of that person's posts but feels able to insult him on the basis of that first post. As a result, misses first person saying he got it wrong and thus makes a complete idiot of himself. Sounds like a closed mind to me :lol-061:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 8, 2015)

John H said:


> Let me see now. Reads first post. Judges person by first post without bothering to ask question. Refuses to read any more of that person's posts but feels able to insult him on the basis of that first post. As a result, misses first person saying he got it wrong and thus makes a complete idiot of himself. Sounds like a closed mind to me :lol-061:



You still posting your drivel ? :lol-049:
Maybe I was wrong, aw well who cares ? Aw wait, you do, your still reading and replying to my posts, ha ha ha anyway you want to start practising what you preach, Mr I rarely insult anyone. You could insult me all day long if you like but at the end of the day it's only you who will be tearing the hair out of your head and jumping up and down in front of your screen assuming you have any hair on your head to pull out that is, anyhoo Mr I'm right all the time and I will like you only f you agree with me, you have a nice day now and don't choke on your slice of toast you dunking into your tea so it will go down easier, hope your next dumps a hedgehog. 
:banana::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 8, 2015)

*Now Now Children !*

Play nicely please.

This type of "unpleasant exchange" (and worse)..ALMOST persuade me to leave the forum.

A certain amount of  aggravation/disagreement is Ok and indeed healthy..
Indeed I have considered ignoring some member..
I choose not to as I believe in free speech etc and think I am open to their viewpoints and "stances".
Indeed some of the members who I have issues with have also come up with good posts

Yes Live and let live but let us try not to be rude to each other (even when we disagree)


----------



## Winker (Feb 8, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Play nicely please.
> 
> This type of "unpleasant exchanges" (and worse)..persuade me to leave the forum.
> 
> ...



Said the kettle to the pots.


----------



## Val54 (Feb 8, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> Play nicely please.
> 
> This type of "unpleasant exchanges" (and worse)..persuade me to leave the forum.
> 
> ...



Seems to me that Sak got it absolutely right and ignored both of them........
Dave


----------



## John H (Feb 8, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> You still posting your drivel ? :lol-049:
> Maybe I was wrong, aw well who cares ? Aw wait, you do, your still reading and replying to my posts, ha ha ha anyway you want to start practising what you preach, Mr I rarely insult anyone. You could insult me all day long if you like but at the end of the day it's only you who will be tearing the hair out of your head and jumping up and down in front of your screen assuming you have any hair on your head to pull out that is, anyhoo Mr I'm right all the time and I will like you only f you agree with me, you have a nice day now and don't choke on your slice of toast you dunking into your tea so it will go down easier, hope your next dumps a hedgehog.
> :banana::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



Touched a nerve, did I? :wacko::baby::raofl:


----------



## hextal (Feb 8, 2015)

Girls girls!!! You're both pretty! OK?


----------



## John H (Feb 8, 2015)

Don't care what others think of me - unless I value their opinion - just think that idiots occasionally have to be given enough rope to hang themselves


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 8, 2015)

John H said:


> Touched a nerve, did I? :wacko::baby::raofl:



No raw nerves with me sir:wave::lol-053::rabbit: do do do do,   do do,   do do, can't touch this:rabbit:
Try getting that song out your head lol
Right it's gettin boring now.....


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 16, 2015)

n brown said:


> blimey,should have known that !



Me too Mr Brown. I think I've just been educated :scared:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 16, 2015)

Just catching up after a few weeks and this thread has really cheered me up today. Ty to all contributors.



CAL said:


> Ann Summers into your browser, PVC in the search box sit back and be enlightened. Just wonder if the bondage tape would be better than Gaffa tape on van leaks ?



Phew, so it's not just me that does that...



splitty67 said:


> Just had a sneaky peek at OPH's profile where we're told that 'Oldpolicehouse hasn't made any friends yet', can't imagine why though, he sounds like a real barrel of laughs.......from another self-builder.



Yo Splitty, how are you and B doing? Still on the run? I've been doing a bit of that recently too. We must swop stories over a camp fire soon. Love and hugs to you both xx



GRWXJR said:


> My posts to the delight that is OPH were tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> I reckon anyone who has that kind of attitude and willingness to stir the pot will have a pretty thick skin, and also has to expect some kind of response.
> 
> ...





helen262 said:


> He should be being as he is just a big nob



:raofl: thank you Helen, that really made me chortle. I wish I could be so concise and to the point but I always seem to write essays. 



Robmac said:


> Glad you put that. It went straight over my head this morning!



Ditto, and then I got the boom boom bit too. But only because I've sailed a Topper dingy so I know what a boom is. It still took a while though. 



Robmac said:


> What a twat.
> 
> No offence.



:raofl: Cheers Rob, that made me chortle too.


----------



## kenspain (Mar 16, 2015)

Come on you lot dose it really mater what motor you have as long as you enjoy it. By the way on vans are to come over pinching our sun unless there cost over 25£  little windy here but 19 degs after the rain stopped getting hotter this week they say :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::wave:


----------



## Deadsfo (Mar 16, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Don't you just love a wind up.
> The poor people one is one of my favourites. Used it a few times but it still gets results.Smelly French one was another good one.
> Thing is.Those that suss its a wind up might have a little titter. For those that don't it gives them the opportunity to take the moral high ground and feel all superior which makes them and the bandwagon jumpers feel better. Every ones a winner. I provide this service free. I know it's offensive to the poor but nearly all jokes offensive to somebody.
> Off now to an expensive Austrian ski resort for 3 weeks. I know some of you will hope I break my neck.I don't even mind if you WRITE IT DOWN.



oh right ha ha ha,still think your a knob head !!


----------



## Tezza (Mar 17, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Oh dear. I seem to have ruffled the feathers of some poor people with home made campervans.


Who the hell do you think you are?


----------



## Tezza (Mar 17, 2015)

Robmac said:


> What a twat.
> 
> No offence.


Agree but with a slight difference.    Take offence. 3 weeks sking...hahahaha poor boy....dream world...thinks he has a expensive mh ,skiing.....am I thinking of the right person...Walter Mitty?
bet he rides a push bike and has a tent rolled up at the back. Old police house? So he doesn't own a million pound house then? Basically one up from a council house( not having a dig at council houses...we more....lots more)


----------



## Tezza (Mar 17, 2015)

Add your money to the list oph


 Congratulations ...your in the second paragraph


----------

